# Volunteering



## krk (Dec 6, 2013)

We are considering a move to San Jose Del Cabo area.

I am retired my wife still works remotely via internet.

First, is the internet high speed reliable in this area?

Second, I volunteer three days per week in a school tutoring reading and math, in English, is there an opportunity to continue?

Thank you in advance, krk


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

These are both questions to avoid asking within earshot of INM. I volunteered as an English teacher and once upon a time, my wife went to pick up some forms at INM. She was asked about me and said that I was busy teaching. Oh, oh! I quit immediately. It is technically taboo, as it is *work*.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> These are both questions to avoid asking within earshot of INM. I volunteered as an English teacher and once upon a time, my wife went to pick up some forms at INM. She was asked about me and said that I was busy teaching. Oh, oh! I quit immediately. It is technically taboo, as it is *work*.


But, if you hold the new Residente Permanente card, you are allowed to work. I assume this means volunteer work too. By the way, in Mexico City INM has never asked me if I was doing volunteer work when I went to renew my visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As I indicated, this was once upon a time; a very long time ago and well before we were eligible to work. Now, we are just to old to work, even though there are lots of things I would like to do. Too late!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I first came to Mexico as a Peace Corps volunteer. I had an FM-3 Tecnico giving me permission to work. If you volunteer in a less formal setting, I would not mention it to INM.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I have volunteered in Mexico and I know many others who've similarly volunteered ... helping people who've wanted to improve their English-language skills, and with other projects. For extended time periods. This has been in Mexico City and Acapulco. I was never approached about my residency status nor have the people who I know who've volunteered. I know many people who've also volunteered while on vacation and there's been no objection raised by anyone, including INM. I don't think I'd walk into an INM office and discus the matter. Rather, I'd probably discuss the opportunities with the manager of the charitable organization or school and seek his/her advice on the matter. I suppose there are times when volunteering results in replacing someone who would have a job doing what the volunteer is offering for free. But I sense that this is not one of those instances, and that what's intended is volunteering as a supplement to the staff already in place and for which the organization would not be hiring someone to do what the volunteer intends to do.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There was a spot of trouble re this issue at the Lake Chapala Society, since quite a few people were volunteering in the extensive gardens. Now, there are only Mexicans working for pay there, so yes, it has been an issue in some places.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Find a local community center or church. When I first got to Mexico I taught little kids English in our yard, then in Puerto Penasco I visited a community center in a very impoverished area and found adults who wanted to learn Englisg (much more than the kids did ha ha). I just talk to people....here a month, and I did talk to a guy on the beach who told me about people who wanted to learn...haven't tracked down that lead yet, but I know I'll find a way to get involved. Just relax and enjoy yourself and it will come to you! Good luck!


----------



## Shawndy (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes to high speed internet in SJD


----------

